# Fische in kroatien



## Killer Hecht (6. Januar 2008)

ich fahre nach kroatien und möschte dort angeln welche montage und welche fische gibt es dort von aufer aus angeln|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## dragansche (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fische in kroatien*

Schließe mich der Frage an. Bin im Sommer sicher unten. Wie und wo fischt man am Meer am besten? Gibt´s organisiertes Meeresfischen auf ´nem Kutter o.ä.? Bin um jeden Tip dankbar. 

Gruß dragansche


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fische in kroatien*

@KillerHecht&dragansche

versucht es mal mit der Suchfunktion, das ist sehr ergiebig #6

oder z.B. hier... kroatien 

Außerdem seit ihr hier im falschen Bereich... Angeln in Europa

Gruß Chris


----------



## dragansche (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fische in kroatien*

Hast ja recht. Sorry. Werd mich jetzt mal in den Thread einlesen. Gruß und Danke. dragansche


----------



## Roman Wirt (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische in kroatien*

Ich fahre im Urlaub zur Insel Raab in Kroatien und möchte dort mit meinem Vater angeln gehen könnte mir jemand darüber informatoinen geben z.B.welche Fischarten und was soll man als Köder benutzen.#h


----------



## menden (17. April 2009)

*AW: Fische in kroatien*

als köder für fische um die 20 cm ist schwimmbrot geeignet für große fische (meerbrassen meeräschen und mit glück hornhecht oder wolfsbarsch) sollte man muschelflsich fischfetzen oder wattwurm nehmen ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit wattwurm gemacht und konnte in 14 tagen 7 hornhecht von einer größe von 63-79cm überlisten man kann es auch mal in der nacht versuchen dort kann man dann nahe am ufer ein paar schöne wittlinge überlisten man sollte nicht wie die meisten angler nahe am ufer fischen sondern weit raus werfen weil dort stehen die droßen fische


----------

